# Forcer la carte graphique ?



## MagiiicBody (5 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de forcer l'utilisation du chipset intégré (HD Graphics 3000) pou une application en particulier et non pas avec gfxStatutsCard qui le fait pour toutes les applications au même moment.

Merci.


----------

